# اسرق الصور اللي انت عايزها ( من الماسنجر ) :)



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

*اسرق الصور اللي انت عايزها ( من الماسنجر ) *



> اسرق صورة من تحب من على المسنجر حتى لو كان غيرها او خرج من على النت
> 
> ومش بس الصور ده كمان الانيميشن والاموشن
> (animation+emotion)



دة عنوان موضوع جديد انا لاقيتة

بس انا للاسف مش هنزل البرنامج دة ولا حتى هقول اسمة

ياريت الكل من بناتنا وولادنا يخلوا بالم وميحطوش صورهم الخاصة ابدا على المسنجر حفاظا عليهم من بطش المسلمين وافعالهم القذرة البذيئة

وسلام ونعمة


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2006)

*اوك يا مايكل نصيحه بنعتز بيها ربنا معاك*


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا مايكل وياريت كل بناتنا يخلوا بالهم ميحطوش صورهم لاى حد*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا مايكل علي النصيحه *


----------



## Michael (2 أبريل 2006)

يا ريت يا جمعاة تخلوا بالكم من الموضوع دة لاهميتة 

للحرص على بناتنا الغاليين فى فعل الشيطان


----------



## hima85222 (4 أبريل 2006)

فعلا الموضوع دة خطير جدا والبرنامج دة موجود عندى بس انا مش بستخدموا

شكرا يا مايكل ربنايفرح قلبك شكرا


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

كلامك صح يا مايكل
ربنا يسطر على بناتنا


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 أبريل 2006)

*اةةةةةةةةةة يامايكل لو كنت دخلت ولقيتك منزل البرنامج *
*يالا حصل خير*
*المهم البرنامج دة عبييييط جدا *
*ومش بياخد الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي الحمدلله يعني بياخدها 128*128 يعني اقد شاشة الموبايل الصغيرة ومايعرفوش يعملو بيها حاجة بس برضة واجب على البنات الحرص*


----------



## Coptic Lady (5 أبريل 2006)

*انا اعرف شخصيا ناس (شباب) اتسرقت صورهم بالبرنامج ده واتحطت فى سايت _برسوميات) وتم تهديد حياتهم بس نشكر ربنا السايت كله اتشال 

شكرا على التحذير للعلم البرنامج بيسرق مش بس الصورة اللى محطوطه لا ده بيسرق كل الصور اللى على لسته الماسنجر فياريت بلاش نهائى تتحط صور خاصه حتى مش بنظهرها على الماسنجر 

وربنا يحمى بناتنا وشبابنا كمان *


----------



## Michael (5 أبريل 2006)

على فكرة انا لاحظت انوا فى برنامج تانى بيقوم بنفس الموضوع تماما وكمان بيحفظ كلل ما يتم كتابتة اثناء الشات

ولكنى لن اقول اين يتم تخزينها حفاضا على عدم استخدام ذا الموضوع بشكل يسىء الى بناتنا واولادنا

الموضوع هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=627

واسف على طرح هذا الموضوع 
فلم اكن اعلم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى على نصايحك و اهتمامك يا مايكل


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (29 نوفمبر 2006)

:yahoo: شكراً


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (29 نوفمبر 2006)

وياريت انو لو نحنا بنحاول منعمل برامج مضادة نقوم بطلب الإذن من الشركة الصانعة للمسنجر ونضيف البرامج


----------

